# CKD Training & Diet



## stewpidasso87 (Mar 4, 2014)

Whats up guys and gals,

I was just wondering if someone could help me critique this plan I have devised over the last couple of weeks. I just recently read Lyle McDonalds Book call The Ketogenic Diet and conjured up this little scheme.

I am a 26 yr old male
185lbs
5'7"
Been lifting on and off for 12 years.
anywhere between 15%-18%BF

I have a family and dont want to be at the gym every night after work away from them so I have bought lots of gym equipment that allow me to still workout at home. (ie dumbbells, bench, e-z bar, pull-up bar, etc.) I have done Beach Bodys "Body Beast" program a few times and enjoy doing the workouts. Now I am at the point where I would really like to mix it up a bit with the videos with a different diet approach. My diet is this ( on my low-carb days ) ;


*Breakfast*
Calories
Carbs
Fat
Protein
Fiber
Egg- Naturegg - Omega 3 Large White Egg, 4 egg (53 g)
280
4
20
24
0
Pc Blue Menu - Fat Free - Egg Whites, 1/2 cup
60
0
0
14
0
340
4
20
38
0
 
*Snack*
Goliath Labs Isolate Protein - Wonca Chocolate - Whey Isolate, 1 scoop (28g)
117
1
2
24
0
Nuts - Almonds, 0.25 cup, whole
207
7
18
8
4
324
8
20
32
4
 
*Lunch*
No Name - Frozen Boneless Skinless Chicken Breast, 100 Grams
85
0
1
16
0
Nuts - Almonds, 0.5 cup, whole
413
14
36
15
8
498
14
37
31
8
 
*Snack*
Kraft - Peanut Butter - Unsweetened, Unsalted, Smooth, 1.5 Tbsp.
135
5
12
5
2
Goliath Labs Isolate Protein - Wonca Chocolate - Whey Isolate, 1 scoop (28g)
117
1
2
24
0
252
6
14
29
2
 
*Dinner*
Popeye - Superfood Spinach, 2 cups (85g)
13
2
0
1
1
Superstore - Eye Round Steak, 1 steak
240
0
13
28
0
Pc Blue Menu - Omega Oil (Grapeseed, Extra Virgin, Flaxseed), 2 tsp (10 ml)
80
0
9
0
0
333
2
22
29
1
 
*Snack*
Pc Blue Menu - Fat Free - Egg Whites, 1/2 cup
60
0
0
14
0
Pc Blue Menu - Omega Oil (Grapeseed, Extra Virgin, Flaxseed), 2 tsp (10 ml)
80
0
9
0
0
Goliath Labs Isolate Protein - Wonca Chocolate - Whey Isolate, 1 scoop (28g)
117
1
2
24
0
257
1
11
38
0
 
Totals
2,004
35
124
197
15
Calories
Carbs
Fat
Protein
Fiber

 


I eat this Mon-Sat and "Refeed" on Sundays which entails this;


Pre-Workout / Breakfast
Calories
Carbs
Fat
Protein
Fiber
Egg- Naturegg - Omega 3 Large White Egg, 2 egg (53 g)
140
2
10
12
0
Dairyland - 1% Partly Skimmed Milk, 0.5 cup
55
6
1
5
0
Quaker - 100% Whole Grain Canadian Oats - Quick Oats, 90 g (1/3 cup)
360
60
6
12
9


555
68
17
29
9
Snack
Pc Blue Menu - Oh Mega J Orange Juice, 1 cup
130
30
0
1
0
Fibre One - Chewy Chocolate Bar, 28 g
100
21
3
1
5
Generic - Banana - Large 8 Inches! , 1 banana (136 g)
121
31
0
2
4
351
82
3
4
9
Lunch
Hellman's - 1/2 Fat Mayonnaise Light, 1 Tbsp
40
1
4
0
0
Superstore (Canada) - 100% Whole Wheat Bread Whole Grain, 0.166 (56 gm) loaf
260
48
3
10
4
No Name - Flaked Light Tuna (Packed In Water), 1 container (120 g = 1/2 cans ea.)
120
0
1
28
0
Pc Blue Menu - Oh Mega J Orange Juice, 2 cup
260
60
0
2
0


680
109
8
40
4
Snack
Generic - Banana - Large 8 Inches! , 1 banana (136 g)
121
31
0
2
4
Fibre One - Chewy Chocolate Bar, 28 g
100
21
3
1
5
Pc Blue Menu - Oh Mega J Orange Juice, 1 cup
130
30
0
1
0


351
82
3
4
9
Dinner
Superstore - Eye Round Steak, 1 steak
240
0
13
28
0
President's Choice - Brown Basmati Rice, 1.5 cup (45g)
1,020
204
9
24
6


1,260
204
22
52
6
Snack
Pc Blue Menu - Oh Mega J Orange Juice, 1 cup
130
30
0
1
0
Fibre One - Chewy Chocolate Bar, 28 g
100
21
3
1
5

230
51
3
2
5
 
Totals
3,427
596
56
131
42
Calories
Carbs
Fat
Protein
Fiber



Now typically I have been following the WO vids like this;

PHASE 1
Mon: Chest/Tris
Tues:Legs
Wed:Back/Bis
Thurs:HIIT Cardio/Abs
Fri:Shoulders
Sat: REST
Sun:Chest/Tris .. etc ...

PHASE 2
Mon:Chest
Tues:Legs
Wed:Arms/Abs
Thurs:HIIT
Fri:Shoulders
Sat:REST
Sun:Chest again with each week obviously slightly different because of the way the workouts span out.

But since reading Lyle McDonalds book I was thinking of doing something like this:

Mon: Aerobic(Below 130bpm) LISS 45min-60min
Tues: Same as Mon
Wed: Full Body to deplete Glycogen stores
Thurs: Carb-up (ends Thurs night)
Fri:LISS morning fasted 45min-60min
Sat: Legs, Arms, Chest *This will be approx 2 hrs of hitting the weights as hard as can*
Sun: Back, Shoulders, Abs *Same*

I am also running 40mg Dianabol. (10mg in the morn, 20mg approx 1-2 hours before evening WO, 10mg around 9pm)
Along with LG sciences 35-AI for anti-estrogen. Clomid for PCT as well as use up what was left of my Arom-X from my last PH cycle.

Please dont harp on me about running Dbol alone, I am aware that its better used to "bridge" or at least be ran with Test. Im sure one day Ill be doing something like that. But for the time being, please bear with me.

My low-carb is kind of a spin off of Dave Palumbos meal plan slighty tweaked to my caloric needs and dropped a bit of the protein because I think I was dropped out of Ketosis a couple times due to the high protein in his plan.

I usually workout after work and have my dinner after. Im concerned that the fat in the steak might be being consumed at the wrong time (after my workout) Also, Im a bit concerned about the very long workouts on Saturday and Sunday. I dont care how long it takes, but im concerned about the catabolic effect it might have on me. As well as Im going to workout my problem areas first on those days so I have full energy for those body parts. Could anyone with some experience under their belts please critique me and help tweak this so I am getting the most optimal results?

I forgot to add that, I am aware that Dbols are not the first option when it comes to recomping, but due to its very anabolic properties, I thought it would be good at preserving what LBM I already have.

So should I stay with the 6day split? Or switch to the CKD training schedule as outlined in Lyle McDonalds book?
I forgot to mention that the cycle will last 50 days depending on if I up the dose to 50mg or not ...

Thank you kindly in advance.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 4, 2014)

We are going to harp on you for using dbol alone because its a bad idea for good reason... What is the dose of the clomid for PCT you plan?

The menu choices look good. I would suggest that you ditch the nuts and peanut butter and pick up some coconut oil. Its your friend. Great for energy, tons of great fats.  Delicious in a shake. I melt it down into a hot cup of coffee and let it slowly cool so it doesn't harden back up. Then mix with a scoop of protein powder and water it until you get the consistency you like.

You need more bacon.

Also if you're in a pinch a burger king bk double stacker without the bun or ketchup is perfect.


----------



## stewpidasso87 (Mar 4, 2014)

I was thinking of running the Clomid (50mg tablets) wk1-4  75/50/25/25mg. But I have also read to load it on the first day with a high dosage. So on the low-carb days mix coconut oil in with coffee and a protein shake? Interesting. Ill try that the next time I go grocery shopping. I could get some turkey bacon and have 4 slices in the morn w/ breakfast. Thanks for the response.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 4, 2014)

stewpidasso87 said:


> I was thinking of running the Clomid (50mg tablets) wk1-4  75/50/25/25mg. But I have also read to load it on the first day with a high dosage. So on the low-carb days mix coconut oil in with coffee and a protein shake? Interesting. Ill try that the next time I go grocery shopping. I could get some turkey bacon and have 4 slices in the morn w/ breakfast. Thanks for the response.



Turkey bacon may not have the fat you need. Your energy source is your fats. No reason to fear the bacon.


----------



## stewpidasso87 (Mar 4, 2014)

Haha alright thanks. So to kind of re-iterate my question about my training schedule. Would you say to go with the Sat/Sun extreme workouts? Or stick with the 6 day split routine I have been following? The reason I ask is because I'm hypothesizing that my glycogen stores would be used up by Wed-Thursday from my refeed on Sunday. Unless I go with the 2nd training routine option. ie

Mon: Aerobic(Below 130bpm) LISS 45min-60min
Tues: Same as Mon
Wed: Full Body to deplete Glycogen stores
Thurs: Carb-up (ends Thurs night)
Fri:LISS morning fasted 45min-60min
Sat: Legs, Arms, Chest *This will be approx 2 hrs of hitting the weights as hard as can*
Sun: Back, Shoulders, Abs *Same*


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 4, 2014)

I wouldn't change from your normal training routine. If you want to experiment, do a week with option a and monitor for ketosis with ketostix.  Then try option b. See which gets you there faster. I doubt you'll see a difference. You could try metformin if you want to rush back into ketosis after a carb up.


----------



## stewpidasso87 (Mar 4, 2014)

Im not overly concerned with getting back into Ketosis right away. Im pretty sure after a night of fasting (sleeping) and the morn cardio I will be back in my lunchtime the next day. Im just concerned about WO performance after 3,4,5 days without carbs. Wouldnt the above schedule be better in terms of using my glycogen stores for top performance? According to Lyle McDonalds book anyways .... ?


----------

